# Best place in Dublin to purchase rental property?



## Bernie Daly (26 Oct 2010)

My dad is thinking of investing in a rental property in Dublin.But doesnt know where the best location in Dublin is for rental property. The key to investment property is location. but where is the best location??????


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Oct 2010)

well, it depends, the best return may not be on a propery in the "best area" - ie if you can buy a cheap house out in D15 and be certain to rent it out that might be the best place for a good return.
then again, there's a good chance of there being an over supply of properties in that area so you could risk not renting the place out.
an area that students rent in is possibly good but then again, they're likely to wreck the gaff and it's likely to be empty every summer and short-term leasing is very difficult.
why does your father want to buy in dublin? if he's not going to be an active landlord then he'll have to use an agency to manage the rental which is expensive, if he is going to manage the rental himself how quickly can he get to dublin to fix things?

how much does he want to spend on the property? that will probably narrow the areas down a lot.


----------



## Complainer (26 Oct 2010)

Bernie Daly said:


> My dad is thinking of investing in a rental property in Dublin.But doesnt know where the best location in Dublin is for rental property. The key to investment property is location. but where is the best location??????


Is he really, really sure that a residential property investment is the best home for his money right now? Will he be investing cash, or is he expecting to borrow some or all of the money?


----------



## Bernie Daly (26 Oct 2010)

I know now probably isnt the best time to buy. but he was thinking that maybe phibsboro or Drumcondra some where like that. that you would be sure to rent the property out. would be a better investment than the banks. he was thinking of spending 300,000. and he would have a small mortgage to.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Oct 2010)

I think he's mad.

Put the money in a box .... it will hold its value better!


----------



## DoctorEvil (26 Oct 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I think he's mad.
> 
> Put the money in a box .... it will hold its value better!



Interesting - and will this box pay a monthly rental as well as holding it's value better?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Oct 2010)

Folks we don't allow speculation about property prices and as this question is impossible to answer without such speculation, I am closing the thread.


----------

